# Forellenanlagen in NRW



## andyleverkusen (6. März 2004)

Hallo!
Wer kann mir eine gute Forellenanlage in der Umgebung Leverkusen/Köln/Düsseldorf +50km empfehlen?Bitte keine Hinterhofanlage und keine Badewannenanlage!
Danke!


----------



## heinzi (6. März 2004)

Tja, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Mühle (6. März 2004)

Forellenudo wird sich sicher in Kürze melden.:q 

Gibt mal in die Suchfunktion Worte wie "Forellenteich" oder Forellenpuff" ein. Da dürfte in jedem Fall was dabei sein

Gruß Mühle


----------



## lector (6. März 2004)

*Beste*

Es gibt natürlich sehr viele aber der beste ist der Angelpark Genhodder in Mönchengladbach/Genhodder ! Probiers aus lohnt sich !!!!!! Der Rekord liegt da bei 56 Stück in 4std. Also und nochwas das sind 2 große Kiesgrubben also keine künstlich angelegten forellenpuffs. 

Also wenn interesse besteht pm an mich! Kann dir genaueres sagen


----------



## Killerwels (6. März 2004)

Hi Lector, hat Genhodder wieder auf??? *hoff*
Die Grasskarpfen warten schon auf mich 
Kann mich da auch nur anschliessen, der Angelpark Genhodder ist absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Forellenudo (6. März 2004)

Da muß aber schon alles gestimmt haben

gruß udo#h


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. März 2004)

Moin moin Leutz,

empfehlen?? #c  Schaut euch doch mal das hier an. Vielleicht hilft es weiter und ihr könnt schon mal eine Vorauswahl treffen.


----------



## Killerwels (6. März 2004)

Angelpark Ponderosa und Angelpark Molzmühle
Kannst Du vergessen....
Nur so als Tipp ;-)
Tüchenbroich hingegen ist sehr gut!
Da ist so ein großer Schloßteich in schöner Umgebung.
Bin zwar nicht mehr auf den neusten Stand aber ich glaube da wurde die größte Lachsforelle in Deutschland gefangen 13,9 Kg wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Mußte mal in der Angelwoche  unter den Top 10 Fischen gucken.

Gruß
Killerwels


----------



## andyleverkusen (7. März 2004)

hallo!
die seite ist gut...danke!


----------



## fodikoe (7. März 2004)

*Angelanlage*

HI Andy!
Ich kann dir in deiner nähe das Angelparadies-loehr empfehlen.
Dort hat vor einem jahr der Pächter gewechselt und die
besuche&Veranstaltungen werden immer beliebter sowie zahl-
reicher besucht.Info unter www.angelparadies-loehr.de.
Du wirst dort auch unter der Rubrik Angelseminar Termine
finden die im Mai anlaufen und unter unserer Führung laufen.
Gruss Dieter.
anbei noch ein paar bilderchen von der letzten veranstaltung
am 23.02.2004


----------



## lector (7. März 2004)

*Tüchenbroich*

Ja Killerwels hat recht die 2 oben genannten kannst du absolut vergessen! Tüchenbroich ist ein schöner See, aber da wirst du bei deinem ersten Angeltrip wahrscheinlich nicht sehr Glücklich werden. Ist sehr Groß und auch ganz schön Tief. Um gut zufangen musst du schon das Gewässer kennen und wenn du Samstags oder Sonntags angeln willst schon um 3 da sein damit noch ein Platz bekommst!


----------



## andyleverkusen (7. März 2004)

@fodikoe
ich kenne die anlage,habe ich mir mal bei einem spazierganga angeguckt letztes jahr...wollte da immer mal hin,war dann aber entweder zu warm,oder zugefroren!
danke für die webadresse...super website!
da gehe ich mal hin demnächst...vielleicht trifft man sich zufällig!?
mfg,andy!


----------



## voice (8. März 2004)

die schönste anlage die ich kenne ist der angelpark witterschlick bei bonn....
voice


----------



## chaddy (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*



			
				andyleverkusen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wer kann mir eine gute Forellenanlage in der Umgebung Leverkusen/Köln/Düsseldorf +50km empfehlen?Bitte keine Hinterhofanlage und keine Badewannenanlage!
> Danke!


*schau mal hier www.angelpark-tueschenbroich.de*
* gruss chaddy#6 *


----------



## drogba (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

ich finden den angelpark auch vom aussehen schön in witterschlik @voice.ist auch nur 15 min von mir weg aber bei dem idiot habe ich erst mal platzt sperre da ich zuviel gefangen habe er meinte ich würde mit spinner und anderen nicht erlaubten mitteln angeln obwohl das völliger quatsch ist. ich habe genau wie jeder andere auch mit forellen teig grups und gulp gefischt.aber wo man auch gut fängt wo das ambiente jedoch nicht sehr toll ist ,ist die wattendorfer mühle die ist auch in bonn(pech) naja und dann halt die üblichen verdächtigen quellengrund ,joppe und angelpark scheid.


----------



## chaddy (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> ich finden den angelpark auch vom aussehen schön in witterschlik @voice.ist auch nur 15 min von mir weg aber bei dem idiot habe ich erst mal platzt sperre da ich zuviel gefangen habe er meinte ich würde mit spinner und anderen nicht erlaubten mitteln angeln obwohl das völliger quatsch ist. ich habe genau wie jeder andere auch mit forellen teig grups und gulp gefischt.aber wo man auch gut fängt wo das ambiente jedoch nicht sehr toll ist ,ist die wattendorfer mühle die ist auch in bonn(pech) naja und dann halt die üblichen verdächtigen quellengrund ,joppe und angelpark scheid.


 
hallo der quellen grund kannst du vergessen oder willst du in einer badewanne angeln und kirmes angeln sorry nicht mein ding
g chaddy


----------



## drogba (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

also ich habe weder gesagt das ich die anlage gut finde weder das ich da hin gehe ich hab nur ein vorschlag gemacht weil er doch wissen wollte wo angelparks sind.


----------



## chaddy (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe weder gesagt das ich die anlage gut finde weder das ich da hin gehe ich hab nur ein vorschlag gemacht weil er doch wissen wollte wo angelparks sind.


sorry war nicht so gemeint von mir :m 
gruss chaddy


----------



## marmis0205 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> ich finden den angelpark auch vom aussehen schön in witterschlik @voice.ist auch nur 15 min von mir weg aber bei dem idiot habe ich erst mal platzt sperre da ich zuviel gefangen habe er meinte ich würde mit spinner und anderen nicht erlaubten mitteln angeln obwohl das völliger quatsch ist. ich habe genau wie jeder andere auch mit forellen teig grups und gulp gefischt.aber wo man auch gut fängt wo das ambiente jedoch nicht sehr toll ist ,ist die wattendorfer mühle die ist auch in bonn(pech) naja und dann halt die üblichen verdächtigen quellengrund ,joppe und angelpark scheid.


Was den Besitzer angeht, kann ich Dir nur voll und ganz Recht geben !!!


----------



## marmis0205 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*



			
				chaddy schrieb:
			
		

> hallo der quellen grund kannst du vergessen oder willst du in einer badewanne angeln und kirmes angeln sorry nicht mein ding
> g chaddy


 
Quälengrund ? Nie im Leben .....


----------



## drogba (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

gabs nicht früher in königswinter auch mal nen angelpark?ein freund meinte das nämlich das die mal waren vor ca 3-4 jarhen !


----------



## voice (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

es gibt/gab 2 einmal den datscha in quirrenbach den gibts nicht mehr und dann eine anlage in komp die kenne ich aber nur vom sehen....ist ein teich mit nem zaun drum....mich sprichts nicht an ...ausserdem sind mir die varta-werke zu nahe....
voice


----------



## drogba (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

wo ist denn komp??


----------



## Palerado (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

Ich habe früher immer gedacht der Park in Dringenberg wäre klein usw.
Seitdem ich hier im Board manche Bilder gesehen habe weiss ich ihn wieder zu schätzen.
Sind zwar "nur" Portionsforellen drin aber man kommt sich mit dem Nachbarn nicht ins Gehege.


----------



## tysen (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tüchenbroich*



			
				lector schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Killerwels hat recht die 2 oben genannten kannst du absolut vergessen! Tüchenbroich ist ein schöner See, aber da wirst du bei deinem ersten Angeltrip wahrscheinlich nicht sehr Glücklich werden. Ist sehr Groß und auch ganz schön Tief. Um gut zufangen musst du schon das Gewässer kennen und wenn du Samstags oder Sonntags angeln willst schon um 3 da sein damit noch ein Platz bekommst!


 

hi
wie der teich ist tief ? die tiefste stelle ist 2,50 und platz ist da auch genug 
gruss rolf


----------



## frosch2000 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

Was ist denn mit Molzmühle? Laut deren Homepage gibt es dort den Teich 3 mit Lachsforellen. Wer war denn dort und kann mir berichten, wie es dort ist? 

Würde gerne mal auf grössere Forellen angeln.


----------



## Azze (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

Molzmühle war ich vor gut 10 Jahren ab und an mal . Damals kannte ich aber auch keine anderen  Meist nur so 3-4 Forellen fangen können und die Teiche sind halt auch zu klein.

Hab vor kurzem auch Genhodder für mich entdeckt und verhafte da nun mind 2-3 mal im Monat mit paar Kumpels die Forellen. Obwohl die mir auch bischen zu klein sind. Muss mal das Lachsforellen angeln da mitmachen am ersten Sonntag im Juni. 

Also für die Umgebung hier ist genhodder echt Klasse.


----------



## yoda1603 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

Du findest ne Menge Anlagen in NRW unter www.forellenteiche-nrw.de
Wenn Du Infos von andern Anglern zu den Teichen haben möchtest oder Dich über die Teiche auslassen möchtest schau doch mal auf www.forellenpuffs.de im Forum vorbei.


----------



## Nomade (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

Ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Molzmühle gefiehl mir echt gut und ist auch schön gelegen.
Den Puffteich von Genhodder finde ich einfach nur schrecklich. 
 Tüchenbroich ist groß, aber trotzdem hocken alle wie die Hühner auf der Stange. Dann gibt es dort noch einen Swimmingpool und Forellenbesatz mit Powerbaitbelag an der Oberfläche. Einfach schrecklich.


----------



## JamesFish007 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

Teste mal Mohnen bei Stolberg(Aachen)

Guck ma Google: Mohnen+Forellenzucht

Da findeste auch was, solll da schön sein....


----------



## Leftie (26. August 2007)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

Habe nen wundervollen, sauberen und mir freundlichen Leuten und blitzsauberen Gastronomie geführten Teich gefunden. Nicht überlaufen, wohl auch nicht sooooooooooooooooo bekannt, aber mir hats saugut gefallen, wenn auch die Fische an diesem Sonntag ÜBERALL schlecht gebissen haben, es wurde aber sehr gut eingesetzt.

Also mein Tip : http://www.rio-orinoco.de/

|wavey: :vik: Greetezzzzzzzz Der Leftie :vik:|wavey:


----------



## FlorianM (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenanlagen in NRW*

In Stolberg gibt es aber auch noch den Angelpark Buschmühle! www.Angelpark-Buschmuehle.de oder such unter Google Angelpark+Buschmuehle


----------

